# ashwagandha



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone here tried ashwagandha capsules?

http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Ashwagandha-450-mg-90-Vcaps/310?at=1


----------



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is more to read about ashwagandha.

http://www.anxiety-and-depression-s...ve_medicine/herbs_supplements/ashwagandha.php


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, i made a thread about it a while back.


----------



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Yes, i made a thread about it a while back.


Where?I could not find that.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/ashwagandha-a-powerfull-adaptogen-81435/


----------

